# 3DS Nintendo Direct Discussion - February 14th



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Out with the speculation, in with the live event discussion! Discuss the latest Nintendo Direct LIVE in this thread.

North America
Europe
Japan​


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

3 MINUTES!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, One Million watching the Direct.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm currently split screened between TBT and ND!


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 14, 2013)

I just know I'm going to hate myself in the next half hour for getting so hyped up for this BUT DAMN'T THERES 2 MINUTES TO GO!!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

1 MINUTE!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm currently split screened between TBT and ND!



Niiice. I'm running the stream on my iPad and TBT/ACNewLeaf.com split screened on my laptop.


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

ITS STARTING!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

It starts now!! My body is ready!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG HES GOT A LUIGI HAT


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

Luigi hat. Good, get Luigi's Mansion 2 out of the way now.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

I want that Luigi hat...


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr Iwata looks so adorable with that hat hahaha


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

_Multiple_ games? You got me hyped there Iwata!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

D you think it's possible to buy the hat?


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine keeps on freezing!


----------



## swoonu (Feb 14, 2013)

woo! I woke up just in time!


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion looks great!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine keeps lagging!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking forward to playing some Scarescraper with you guys in March.


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh wow I thought it was 6am but I get to watch it live ^^

Happy Valentine's Day everyone, here's to New Leaf!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

Multiplayer mode for Luigi's Mansion looks amazing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

NEW MARIO + LUIGI RPG?! are you serious! aaaaaah!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Surprise Mario and Luigi series game! IWATA DELIVERS!


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

This lag better stop for AC.


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

New Mario Golf - this summer


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Mario Golf looks cute. I've always liked Mario Sports, though Tennis and Baseball were my faaaaaves.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

D you think it's possible to buy the hat? omg my laptop thought it was funny to UPDATE IT'S SELF! I had to load ND on my bloody ipad!


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay Bill. It's time to give us our sweet sweet Animal Crossing news now.


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

Fire Emblem DLC news. :/


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 14, 2013)

My heart dropped when he said that was all...thank goodness this other guy came on!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

I am literally whispering at my screen for Bill to show us some animal crossing.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

JUNE 9

ARE YOU KIDDING ME

AHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

ACNL is confirmed for June 9.


----------



## swoonu (Feb 14, 2013)

JUNE 9TH


----------



## Chelyn (Feb 14, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate news for europe atm.
 No Animal Crossing.. yet


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

ANIMAL CROSSING. :OO
-a few short months- 


-_________-

June 9th? That is not "early 2013" :/


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

JUNE 9!


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 14, 2013)

SON OF AAAAA -------


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Eeeeeeee! June 9!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

No Ac yet Monster Hunter atm


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 14, 2013)

Im grateful and all but thats longer than I expected  But atleast I have something to look forward to!


----------



## Gummy (Feb 14, 2013)

bittersweet.


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

Hippeux? Lopez? Ick. D:
I'll be sticking with their Japanese names. xD


Annnnd that's it for AC news.


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

New feature for NA? I knew there was a reason for the delay! Dammit now give me my bundle.


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

"There's another title many fans have been waiting for..."
YES YES YEEES???!!!

"Castlevania!"


.......  ಠ_ಠ"


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

New feature for NA? Maybe it's Spotpass for the Plaza, being they know most of us won't be able to Streetpass


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yay new feature for us. Its the least they can do  Is that date just for US? Well on the brightside it won't interfere with my finals.  (I didn't know if there are separate directs for Europe and when we will find out about that one as well?)


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 14, 2013)

so 114 days? time to start counting guys.


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm glad we finally have a release date, but this definitely isn't "early 2013".


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2013)

HarmoKnight looks great!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone get Nintendo a calender and have a nice long chat with them about what "Early 2013" means!


----------



## noobneko (Feb 14, 2013)

hrmmmmm nothing for eu/au nintendo direct........

EDIT: WOW INAZUMA ELEVEN

EDITAGAIN: ANIMAL CROSSING JUNE 14 WHAT?


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

What was that about Harvest Moon?


----------



## Chelyn (Feb 14, 2013)

June 14


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

JUNE 14th for EUROPE!

Shizue is now "Isabelle"


----------



## Octavia (Feb 14, 2013)

It's nice to see the dates are so close to each other.


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Only a few days later, yay C:


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Mint said:


> JUNE 14th for EUROPE!
> 
> Shizue is now "Isabelle"



Shame it's not "Isabella"...

Hi, Mayor! Whatcha doing?


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2013)

JUNE 14TH WHAT! THE! ACTUAL! HELL!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, at least it's after exams, and the Summertime bugs will be out.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 14, 2013)

June 9th for USA?...
What happened to "early"?
Geeze Nintendo.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 14, 2013)

I was disappointed that we weren't getting dk64 3ds


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

Mint said:


> JUNE 14th for EUROPE!
> 
> Shizue is now "Isabelle"



My Nintendo Direct showed this:


----------



## McRibbie (Feb 14, 2013)

It's out two weeks before my birthday, and I'll have finished college by then, but come on! APRIL WAS GOOD!


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, at least we got a release date now... ... ... ...


*sigh* ... four months for Europe...


----------



## Mint (Feb 14, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> My Nintendo Direct showed this:



The one I was watching for Europe showed her talking to the player with her name as Isabelle. 
Weird.


----------



## Takoyaki (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, June 14th as a release date for Europe ^^ I thought it would be released a bit earlier but it's nice to have a definite dates. I hope the Australian date isn't too far off. Was hoping my friends could join me earlier! ^___^


----------



## Kiwi (Feb 14, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> My Nintendo Direct showed this:



Same here! Are you german? Cause I am... maybe Melinda is the german name?


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Shizue keeps on changing her name... Almost liked Changed Daily from that Nickelodeon show about those secret agents...


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 14, 2013)

I also think Melinda is the german name for her. I want to go with the japanese names <.<


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm still gonna call her Shizue.
I'm not feeling any of the games mentioned in that direct besides Luigi's Mansion and AC:NL.
I plan on buying a 3DS XL with Luigi's Mansion so I can get a free game from the eShop, was really hoping they'd announce a black or silver 3DS XL for NA, though.
With my luck, a few weeks after I get a 3DS they'll announce the silver one for NA. Bleeehhhhhh >n<


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 14, 2013)

June 9th... Not so bad...114 days away


----------



## Maya (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm Italian and I'm definitely gonna play in English for ONE reason.

Shizue's name in Italian is... FUFFI. 

Fuffi is like the dumbest dog name here. It's not even a name... and probably more like a cat name than a dog name. I'm horrified.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's the trailer for it!


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 14, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Same here! Are you german? Cause I am... maybe Melinda is the german name?



Yeah guess so... but that's just stupid.. why not call her Isabell(e) in the German version?
I mean bell/bellen is German for "to bark".

(W?re doch eigentlich typisch, oder? In den vorherigen Teilen war es auch oft so, dass die Tiere lustige Wortspiele als Namen hatten... und da w?re Isabelle wegen bellen oder so doch ganz lustig.. najaaa)


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, was gonna make New Leaf a birthday gift, but being it's in June now...

Gonna make Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon as a late birthday gift, now.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 14, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I was disappointed that we weren't getting dk64 3ds



Really? _really_?


----------



## Bea (Feb 14, 2013)

Maya said:


> I'm Italian and I'm definitely gonna play in English for ONE reason.
> 
> Shizue's name in Italian is... FUFFI.
> 
> Fuffi is like the dumbest dog name here. It's not even a name... and probably more like a cat name than a dog name. I'm horrified.



Hahaha! I LOVE Fuffi! Wish I spoke Italian


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 14, 2013)

Speaking of which, Kaizo is now known as Cyrus.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2013)

This is so dissapointing, I feel like crying.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 14, 2013)

120 days doesn't sound like a lot, but 4 months does. 16 weeks sounds like a lot as well. Oh well...


----------



## Mikey (Feb 14, 2013)

June? Aww for the love of God...


----------



## bionic (Feb 14, 2013)

Mikey said:


> June? Aww for the love of God...



exactly what i was thinking


----------



## X66x66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Be greatful we have a release date now. We can wait a few months. I'd rather have a far release date than not knowing a date


----------



## Gearhead31 (Feb 14, 2013)

_I'd rather have a far release date than not knowing a date_

Of course not, that is the same thing as saying you would rather know you will get a surprise birthday in 4 months from now then to instead not know at all and be told the day beforehand.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 14, 2013)

Yea I would of much rather of them to keep a release date that was closer to us than June 14th than tell us a date so far away like that ;~;


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm just happy to have a release date. It's that far away for a reason... there's a lot of stuff to translate and localize.
Sure, it's not really  "early 2013" but estimates aren't always going to be accurate, even if they're coming from the companies making the game. 

Can't wait to play it :3


----------



## aikatears (Feb 14, 2013)

we got a date, now we need to get ready for it using what information we gather from those that play. Plus it gives people time to save if they have not pre ordered the game or buy 3ds if they dont have one yet. Lots to plan for (anything to make the three month go faster)


----------



## TheFarmboy (Feb 14, 2013)

After waiting for 2 years and 8 months, another 4 months would be easy. We're in the final stretch now.

I even made up a picture meme for it.

(Off Topic: I'm back! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQKKj_qeOBQ )


----------



## Joey (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know whether to download it from the eshop or buy it in a shop but i will probably know in 4 months when it finally come out.


----------



## Pickles (Feb 14, 2013)

I just hope we get an awesome guide... and it would be even MORE awesome if the guide comes out before the game  So I can drool and plan!


----------



## Souhaiter (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy to have a release date, definitely not thrilled that it's all the way in June. /:
Plus, since Fire Emblem is backordered everywhere around me, I can't even use that to distract me.
114 days, I can do this... ><​


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Feb 14, 2013)

WHERES MY BELOVED RELEASE DATE FOR AUS? Missing.... *cries in a deep lonely hole in the ground..*


----------



## Lessy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm crying I'm so excited yet sad at the same time cuz we have to wait till June


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 14, 2013)

NOOOOOOO DDDDDDDDDD: I dont want to wait till June! Oh my gosh that is in suuuuuuch a looooooooong time.... I guess the only plus to it is that it is just before summer vacation starts so I will get lots of time to play it then.. but still... I was hoping for April  Also, it is closer to summer when I will get the game so it will be less boring because there will be more bugs and fish. Really disappointed, theres barely any games released in march or april.. I really still cant believe it is being pushed alllll the way back to june..


----------



## Fuse (Feb 14, 2013)

Just watched the trailer. Looks like I was right - "home to" was the small font on the sign and not a release day. Still, June is far away.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 14, 2013)

YES!  I don't care if I have to wait until June because the countdown is on! What games did you guys get excited for?  Personally I think that HarmoKnight looks really cool and DK Country Returns looks great.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey said:


> YES!  I don't care if I have to wait until June because the countdown is on! What games did you guys get excited for?  Personally I think that HarmoKnight looks really cool and DK Country Returns looks great.



I was excited for Luigi's Mansion, the new Mario & Luigi game, though I don't understand the dream thing yet. Mario Golf was lame. Umm I don't remember the other games. HarmoKnight was cool but idk if it's my cup of tea. And I think they should be focusing on a new DK game instead of a remake of a game that's perfectly fine and came out like 3 years ago (actually idk if the game is perfectly fine cuz I don't have it)  I might get it though instead of the Wii version.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 14, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Really? _really_?



They gave us a release date, so I figured they were gonna do something else farfetched.


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy to see we finally have a release date.  Definitely wasn't thinking a June release, but it works for me. <3


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm scared, I want to download it from the eShop but I'm not sure if my SD card is "reliable". It has never caused me any problems, though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll be in Europe for the American and European releases but I won't have my 3DS cause I'm not risking taking it over there... If my US 3DS wasn't region locked I would totally get the European version and bring it back with me!
This is going to be a long 4 month wait... But I will be buying it as soon as I can when it comes out.
So much for early 2013, though.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 15, 2013)

Did they mention anything about getting the game on eShop in North America?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Justin said:


> JUNE 9
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAA



Yes. This pleases me greatly.
I can finally post this.







Here is to three and a half months of nonstop complaining from the oh so patient members of TBT.


----------

